# PSA: 2 pallets of Jan 6189W (12Au7's) & Jan 6005 (6V6 style ) Quebec



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GC Surpuls Tubes


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

and you're teasing us with this because you have a line on them? how can we get some of them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think its just a heads up, he posted a link to the auction site. bid away if youre interested


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wanna go halfsies?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

6aq5 is not a 6v6. Not sure how you would even get use from them. Stereos?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow that is a lot of tubes.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I think its just a heads up, he posted a link to the auction site. bid away if youre interested


Thanks Vadsy. I was just looking at the Government Canada Surplus, they had these tube, though it was funny.


mrmatt1972 said:


> 6aq5 is not a 6v6. Not sure how you would even get use from them. Stereos?


You, sir are right.

never said it was a 6V6, a "6V6 style"
"This is a suitable replacement for any 6AQ5A / 6HG5 / 6005 / EL90 tube type. Various brands."

"The *6AQ5*[1] (Mullard–Philips tube designation *EL90*) is a miniature 7-pin (B7G) audio power output beam tetrode vacuum tube with ratings virtually identical to the 6V6 at 250 V. It was commonly used as an output audio amplifier in tube TVs and radios. There are versions of this tube with extended ratings for industrial application which are designated as *6AQ5A*[2] (with controlled heater warm-up characteristic), and *6AQ5W/6005*[3] or *6005W* (shock and vibration resistant)."


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Griff said:


> Wow that is a lot of tubes.


As someone who works in a distribution center, I can confirm that that is _a lot_ of tubes. Whoa!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Morattoampshop, @Wild Bill, and other amp builders, can you make good amps out of these?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> As someone who works in a distribution center, I can confirm that that is _a lot_ of tubes. Whoa!


16 thousands to be precise

General Electric JAN 6189W and JAN 6005W Electron Tubes


Quantity: 16064 tubes in 2 Tri-Wall
8024 JAN 6189W tubes
NSN : 5960-00-134-6012

8040 JAN 6005W tubes 
NSN : 5960-00-134-6073


Manufacturer: General Electric


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 6aq5 is not a 6v6. Not sure how you would even get use from them. Stereos?


Eric Barber uses tubes like that in amps.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

6189 is a mil-spec 12AU7. Depending how crazy the bidding goes, someone may be poised to make good profit off these. But may take a while at one at a time.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, for $33,000.00, that's a Lotta tubes!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I found a website of a company in Quebec that has all of WJ Ford's inventory. I assume they will be bidding.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Happy I lost... Wife would of killed me ! 😆


----------

